# Hi!



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Snowboarding Forum, new member here!! Living in the UK, about 10 years of snowboarding behind me... I like to ride everything with a definite focus (up to now) on powder searching - either inbound or properly backcountry. My set up: Jones Solution Split 162 with Spark Surge, and an old K2 TurboDream with K2 Auto bindings. Have been reading the forum for a while and thought it was time to say hi!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy,
From the opposite side of the ball...its too damm hot right meow.


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

I wish we had a summer here... only good news the winter is not that far away!!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

welcome, can't wait for the mornings to get colder ... the first proper signs of winter approaching and the inevitable countdown to my favourite season


----------

